# Bluewater Performance has a New Webstore + FREE Shipping on Everything!



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

*Bluewater Performance has launched a new web superstore!*
We invite you to browse our web store, and take advantage of FREE SHIPPING through August 31st (_this special is for orders of $100 or more_)
Just enter the code *vortex2015* at checkout. :thumbup:

We have tons of products for your Volkswagen and Audi Needs -
>>United Motorsports
>>Integrated Engineering
>>CTS Turbo
>>Bilstein
>>KW
>>ST Performance
>>Clutchmasters
>>South Bend Clutch
>>H&R
>>Forge 
>>APR
>>and many more!​Plus, we're adding 100+ products each day! 

We also have a line of Bluewater Performance silicone hoses that are all 25% off. Check out what parts we have for your vehicle today!

FYI we also offer *free shipping* on Bilstein, United Motorsports, ST Performance, and APR all day, every day.

Call 303-800-7193 or email [email protected] with any questions. Or visit www.bwperformance.com and but stuff right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep the orders coming! Thanks everyone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep those orders coming.. Have a great weekend everyone! :beer:


----------

